# Refrigerator front water LED bulb?



## user1007

BlueBSH said:


> Does anyone know of a place that sells LED bulbs you can replace your refrigerator's front water / ice maker incandescent light bulb with? Right now I have a bulb that is incandescant 120v 7 watt candelabra screw base and its about 1 inch long in the bulb part plus a half inch or so for the scre base...


I have a URL for a company that has every LED configuration you can imagine, even as replacements for florescent tubes. I don't have it handy and must dash but will get it later for you. Meanwhile. Just Google LED bulbs. I have not in awhile and you will probably come up with better sources even than mine.

Great idea for your application by the way. I service exit signs for galleries and have switched everything in them to LED. Putting myself out of getting that sort of service business in the process. Still have to replace the backup batteries though. The new LED exit lights have better ones like in a cordless phone that seem to last much longer.


----------



## BlueBSH

any chance you will get that url? :yes:


----------



## Scuba_Dave

Is it like a standard C-7 christmas bulb?
You may pay a few dollars for it, bougt in paks of 25 they are less
To me not worth it for the little time the lite is one
I use LED bulbs in my night lights, two I have change colors


----------



## user1007

BlueBSH said:


> any chance you will get that url? :yes:


Totally forgot until Dave posted. :jester:Sorry. Here is one company I have used. 

http://www.superbrightleds.com/cgi-...ed_prods.htm&gclid=CKTS0ceStp8CFQ4MDQod4AhT3g


----------

